# 750il Problems.



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 1989 BMW 750il, which is giving me acceleration problems. One day i started it up and put it into drive as usual and hit the gas it was crawling, not like its usual self at all. I turned it off and waited a miute thinking it was just some sort of mix up and started it back up it ran fine. It ran fine the whole next day. Later that day i went to start it up and it did the exact same thing only it never would return to normal. It accelates slower than even a V4 it is awful. And it just eats gas. I have no idea whats wrong or how to fix it. Nobody around knows what it is. I know somebody else has had to of had this problem before. Please help me Im desperate.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Where in Georgia are you? ATL area?


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

no just a little hick town, way more southern.

can you help?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The problem is quite likely the DK throttle motors sticking.

This is the DIY instructions. If you take it to an independent shop, print this out and take it with you. If you go to BMW make sure that there is about $2000 free on your credit card for 2 new ones.


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks for the info, im not sure if its the throttle though i have watched them while someone revved the motor and they seem to be perfectly in sync with each other, and it doesn't idle bad, its just when you are going the rpms are sky high and the MPG barely register. i dont know what to do


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Check out 
http://www.peachtreebmwcca.org/ptLocalShops.asp
That's the Atlanta chapter of the BMW Car Club of America's list of local shops in ATL. Obviously, you will have to get your car to ATL.


----------



## eugenekex (Oct 17, 2005)

*Sorry for the bad news*

It sounds that your transmision, more specificaly torque converter is leaking, very common on that car, and will set you back more then 2G. Let me know if I am wrong, but my local BMW dealer has seen this before about 9 times.


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

could the torque convertor cause this one time and then after i off the car and then work the next? it only did that once ut it did happen. that is what it feels like though, when you hit the gas it feels as if you are driving a manual thats in like 3rd gear it just burns all kinds of gas and takes forever to get up to speed, along with the un-smooth changing of gears. let me know.


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

o i forgot to say, the car does make a noise sometimes, say your going about 40 and you hit the brake you can hear a noise from under the car kinda a popping but not really but if you punch the gas for a second it goes away for then. so the more i think about it it does seem transmission related.


----------

